# Winch control set-up



## drumbo (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm using an Arctic Cat 500 and the warn winch has a dial kind up on the front left fender. Is there a retrofit kit to rewire the winch for the grip? This seems like it would be a pain to work in the field this way.


----------



## JCGERB (Nov 23, 2008)

If you have a 2,000-3,000 lb winch this kit should work. If it is smaller I know that Warn has a smaller contactor available.

http://www.warn.com/atv/accessories/ATV-WinchUpgradeKit.shtml


----------



## drumbo (Dec 8, 2006)

I knew that you guys were top notch at getting the right info...THANKS!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

go on ebay they have aftermarket mini switches for like $20 that will work.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ATV-WINCH-SWITC...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:3|39:1|240:1318


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

here is the one I have

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/UNIV...368587QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## drumbo (Dec 8, 2006)

apik1;648457 said:


> here is the one I have
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/UNIV...368587QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


Thanks! Paid for...please send el pronto!

Thank you!
Bo


----------

